

Show HN: my first mockup, biglumber.com listings on a Leaflet.js map - FiloSottile
http://filosottile.github.com/Biglumber-map/

======
FiloSottile
Biglumber is a site for coordinating GPG keys signing. People who are
available to sign other people keys put a listing there.

This map makes it easier to find listings near you.

Tip: everybody should get his key into the strong set.

